# Two arts .....



## karatekid1975 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey all. 

I need help. I do TKD and jujitsu. I put this here, because I am feeling that I like Jujitsu more. 

Anyways, I've done kicking arts all my MA life. But I have found that I have fallin in love with Jujitsu (traditional). I am so close to BB in TKD, and I'm just a white belt in Jujitsu, but its enough to know that I love it more. 

I don't think I will quit TKD, but I got into MA for self defense, and Jujitsu is all about that. I found "my art." The one that fits me. I knew this a long time ago, but I didn't wanna say anything. But now, I'm looking for opinions. 

So let it rip folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Let me have it.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 22, 2006)

How close are you to getting your BB?  If it is not that far off, then try sticking with that until you get the BB and then focus more on the Jujitsu afterwards.  You will feel better for "finishing" the TKD and then will be able to give your all to the new art, since you say you found it to fit you better. 

If your BB is still quite a while away, then you need to decide on the pros and cons of staying with two or just leaving one and focusing on the other.  

Remember, this is your journey.  You are what you are.  TKD has given you much, and you will be able to use what you've known and blend with that what you will learn with JuJitsu in a self defense situation.  You do not have to feel obligated to stick with TKD (be aware there will be others that say you should), just because of the time you put in with it.  You should be guided by your heart and by what motivates you.  If your path leds you elsewhere, then so be it.  Everything you have put in with the past from your training is worth it, and everything you will put in the future will still be worth it.  It is what you decide to take from what you learn.

For me, I am currently taking Kenpo and Danzan JuJitsu.  Right now, Kenpo is still very much my first love (I'm a brown belt).  JuJitsu is one I enjoy a great deal, but I am still relatively new in it (haven't reached yellow yet).  If my feelings differ in the future, then I might change accordingly.  For now, I am happy with what I am doing.

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Jan 22, 2006)

Get the black belt in TKD. After that, decide if you want to focus on Jujutsu. Eitehr will be a fine choice!

Most people do not stick with their first choice of martial art (or college major, or favorite band, or...). Embrace change!


----------



## green meanie (Jan 22, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Get the black belt in TKD. After that, decide if you want to focus on Jujutsu. Eitehr will be a fine choice!
> 
> Most people do not stick with their first choice of martial art (or college major, or favorite band, or...). Embrace change!


 
Seconded.


----------



## MJS (Jan 22, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Get the black belt in TKD. After that, decide if you want to focus on Jujutsu. Eitehr will be a fine choice!
> 
> Most people do not stick with their first choice of martial art (or college major, or favorite band, or...). Embrace change!


 
Great points!!

IMO, go with what you're going to be happy with. I've always felt that if you're doing something that you dont like, you're not going to put 100% effort into it.  Not saying that you dont like TKD, but get your BB, and then if you feel like to want to try something else, go for it!!

Mike


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 22, 2006)

Just curious..... you said your doing traditional jujutsu, what system are you starting?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 22, 2006)

karatekid1975 said:
			
		

> I am so close to BB in TKD, and I'm just a white belt in Jujitsu, but its enough to know that I love it more. .


Laurie,
Whatever you do don't quit the TKD until you have reached the BB level. I've seen it too many times where people have quit being so close to regret it later in life. I'm also glad that you found an art that you love to practice. It makes all the difference in the world. Good luck on whichever ave. you choose to go down. Just keep what I said in mind. :asian:


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jan 22, 2006)

Laurie, 

I have a couple of thoughts on this.

First, and foremost, do you have the time and money to continue to do both for the time being? The reason I ask is, that the two arts are so complementary that you would really be doing yourself a favor as a martial artist to continue to train in both arts if you can. 

Not only do I agree with everyone who has advised you to continue TKD and get your 1st dan, I would add to that by saying that if you can continue to train in TKD, even if it's at a reduced schedule in favor of JJ, you will not be sorry. I learned more from 1st dan to 2nd dan than I did from white belt to 1st dan. You know enough by now to realize that I am not referring to new techniques, but refinement of my existing skills, how to teach, and much, much more. 

So, if you can only afford to do one art, I would complete your 1st dan in TKD, and at the same time, give yourself a little more time to get through the "honeymoon period" of a new art. If, after reaching TKD 1st dan you still feel like JJ is the art for you, and you can only do one art, then make the switch, feel great about it, and give JJ everything you've got!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 22, 2006)

> Get the black belt in TKD. After that, decide if you want to focus on Jujutsu. Eitehr will be a fine choice!
> 
> Most people do not stick with their first choice of martial art (or college major, or favorite band, or...). Embrace change!


 


I completly agree


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks so much all for your advice. Martial Tucker, JJ is free. That's the thing. TKD isn't. I am close to BB in TKD. I was supposed to test for 1st dan in April, but I just had surgery, so it probably won't happen. But I may try in 6 months.

TheBattousai, the style jujitsu I do is an off-shoot of small circle jujitsu called Yoshimishinki Ryugi Jujitsu. It's all about self defense. I love it. My sensei is 5th dan in the art, and he is so smart about this stuff. Not that my TKD instructor isn't, but my JJ instructor goes more in depth with this stuff. The stuff I learn now in TKD (as an advanced student) is white belt stuff in JJ.

It's really weird to me right now, being a white belt in one art, and almost BB in the other. But I like the white belt one better *shrugs*

I will definitely get my BB in TKD, then decide what I will do from there. Thanks again for your advice folks. MT rocks! If anyone else has any advice, shoot it my way. Thanks in advance


----------



## azrael (Jan 23, 2006)

Laurie,
    I myself have recently taken up Aiki Jujutsu and also love it. It should start feeling better having the switch between belts. The School I attend teaches Shorin-Ryu Karate Do, Okinawan KoBudo and Aiki Jujutsu and one of the Sempai (BB) in Shorin-Ryu is just a white with two yellow stripes in jujutsu currently, so she goes from the head of the class one minute and bottom the next within the same school. Even though I dislike TKD, I have to agree with the others, you should finish your BB, your just to close to it. Get your BB in TKD and then enjoy your Jujutsu its a wonderful style.

AZ


----------



## bMunky (Jan 25, 2006)

I am studying WTF tae kwon do right now, my main art is danzan ryu jujitsu, but I plan to go through TKD till black belt to learn to kick, punch, and block, then when I'm older and pass on my jujitsu I can teach it with striking. so far TKD doesnt seem like it's gonna hinder my jujitsu training but more or less seems like the same training just on a different day and focusing on punch,kick, block instead of grab, twist, throw. I'm finding it easy to train in both and not get confused. Just sucks to have to know all these korean terms since the TKD dojo I'm in is military strict and gotta know how to count in korean hella high and know all these korean terms.


----------

